# UK Spouse Visa: Category A or B?



## nessa112 (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi all,

I am doing research on the requirements for the UK spouse visa for my husband and I am rather confused about a few things. The main thing I am worried about is meeting the financial requirement. I am currently working for an agency for temporary admin/clerical workers for the past 4 months and earn £12 an hour. I work full-time, Mon-Fri, 9-5 and earn £450 a week before tax. However, I do not get paid for being off sick and my holiday pay is paid on top of my hourly rate. I also do not get paid for bank holidays or any other public holidays, and only get paid for the days I actually go into work. 

Although I plan to apply after 6 months of working at this job, would my income be classed as *salaried or non salaried?* Would it be better for me to apply through *Category A or B?* I worked part-time 25 hours week in my previous job for 6 months and was earning less than £1000 every month, so if I provided 12 months payslips, I don't think that would add up to 18,600 requirement. 

I also plan to send all the evidence to Sheffield from here in London and to get my spouse to fed ex me his documents, but would I need him to send me his passport or does he give that in when he goes for his bio-metrics appointment? Would they need to see the supporting documents/evidence for his appointment? 

I would be very grateful for your help!


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Hourly pay is non-salaried.

Whether to apply via Category A or B really comes down to whether or not you've been with the employer for 6 months. If so, you can apply via Category A. 



> if I provided 12 months payslips, I don't think that would add up to 18,600 requirement.


Then you wouldn't qualify for Category B anyway because it requires you to have earned over that amount in the past twelve months, so Category A is the right option


----------



## Emily873 (Aug 22, 2017)

nessa112 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am doing research on the requirements for the UK spouse visa for my husband and I am rather confused about a few things. The main thing I am worried about is meeting the financial requirement. I am currently working for an agency for temporary admin/clerical workers for the past 4 months and earn £12 an hour. I work full-time, Mon-Fri, 9-5 and earn £450 a week before tax. However, I do not get paid for being off sick and my holiday pay is paid on top of my hourly rate. I also do not get paid for bank holidays or any other public holidays, and only get paid for the days I actually go into work.
> 
> ...


I would advice you to build up the requirements for at least 2 years to be on the safe side? That is what i will be working on, I don't want my partner to go through that when we finally live together in the UK


----------

